# Leaky Gas without even knowing it?



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I am so happy I found this site yesterday because I have had leaky gas my entire life and did not know there was a word for it. 
I have always been so confused how I could pass gas all day and never feel a thing. 
I am just curious, does anyone else have this problem and not even smell it?
My big toots that I push out, I can smell and they stink bad but the little ones that come out chronically all day, I do not even know that I am doing. 
I do not even know that I am gassing out the office or the party unless either someone tells me or I see peoples reactions or hear their comments. 

Thanks!

Life is a Gas!


----------



## MrGoose (Jun 17, 2016)

I occasionally get this, and I never know if its just gas. I can sometimes feel it when its more than gas. If at work, I use disposable underwear and use one of those strip liners. Easier to just remove that, and go on your way.


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

OMG LifelongIssues,

YES! I used to have this.This was a huge problem in my life. As a young single female, it was extremely depressing. Its part of what gave me the strength to fast during the week and eat on weekends only , until I found out what I could eat and how to improve my gut health. I already mentioned what I did to get better on that other post (replying to Mary on "I'm done"). 

But you are not alone if that was your question.

And no, I don't have that anymore except during an upset.
Yes, I leak if I have an issue, which is why I try not to have any issues.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Thanks Nina!

Just strange, even when I feel great, no bloating or gut upset, I still have leaky gas!

I felt great this morning and then had to go into a staff meeting and the two people that I was sitting next too started looking at each other two minutes after I entered the room and giggling. One of them pulled her shirt over her nose!

As I said, I felt great and never knew I was passing gas!

I am totally clean and healthy, just chronic gas seemingly no matter what!


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

LifeLongIssues said:


> Thanks Nina!
> 
> Just strange, even when I feel great, no bloating or gut upset, I still have leaky gas!
> 
> ...


Stuff like that has happened to me, although usually they try to be a little more discreet (because I think their boss would ask them too). At some point, when I was really sick (hadn't found my safe diet, and was fasting during the week), my old job would tend to just schedule 2 meetings. In one meeting most people attended that, I was in the second or other meeting and normally they would just make sure there's a few (literally like 4-6 people) from my department at the meeting whilst 20+ people went to the other one... They would find out which one i'm scheduled for or the planning secratary would make sure to schedule me in the "other" meeting.
I couldn't take it.
I hated these psychological games. It really messed with me, but I guess it gave me the drive to finally get better, and leave that job. It was funny, when sometimes I didn't follow their schedule, and suprised them by going to the "popular" meeting. There would be raised eyebrows, people would try to leave early, some people would fidget more.. Ughh these psychological/social consequences... couldn't take it.


I'm glad you feel fine. I still think what they did is rude. 
At least with COVID, they could pretend they're wearing their masks for that reason, I'd feel less overtly attacked.

There's a science as to what causes gas.

It can be stopped. Even leaky gas (IE, gas comes out without a fart sound, or knowing it).
I probably still would leak gas if I had gas.
I just make sure I don't create gas anymore (maybe I had one a few months ago from that 2 scoops vs 1 scoop of icecream? .. not often now).

Anyway, if you're ok and can handle that, then you're much stronger than me.
And I'm just glad you're happy.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

Nina, Hilarious how you would mess with people at your job!

I have had this issue for nearly 40 years!

at this point on most days I am 90% better than I have ever been with all the knowledge that I have gained with diet and supplements.

That is how I can somewhat tolerate the issue these days, because it is so much better than it has ever been in my entire life.

I still get pretty upset, discouraged and shocked when I feel great and think I am doing great and then have weird reactions from people. 

I just will never ever understand how I can have a flat stomach, no bloating, smell nothing, have great bowel movements, eat soothing foods "for me" no other complaints in general and still be breaking raunchy farts???????????

I just absolutely cannot understand my issue!!

I feel that I must have been a terrible, horrible person in my last life.


----------



## NinaS (2 mo ago)

LifeLongIssues said:


> Nina, Hilarious how you would mess with people at your job!
> 
> I have had this issue for nearly 40 years!
> 
> ...



I don't believe in past lives, but even so, I wouldn't say that.. no one deserves these things.
Psychologically, I did find a way to live with IBS while also doing treatments to get better.
One of the things I'd do is remind myself about things.

Firstly, I was still grateful and glad to be alive even if I wasn't enjoying the moment for the past months or years exactly.
If and when I'd get better, I know I'd enjoy those moments.

I remembered people who live with other chronic inhibitions like blindness, loss of legs or limbs or other disabilities.
Many people with disabilities still did something with their lives and some even thrived (Andrea Bocelli, Stevie Wonder,a number of special Olympic athletes,etc... )

Other people carry heavy burdens they have to live with everyday.
This IBS was my burden, and I had to figure out how to carry it and not let it define me, just like all those other people still did something with their lives even with their disability.

Don't know if that helps...

I'm glad you're mostly in control and so it doesn't happen all the time.
But, there is a science to what causes gas.

Yes swallowing air can cause gas, but usually those never smell..

The ones that smell, smell of whatever byproduct is being produced by the (bad) microbes in your gut digesting the undigested food they're getting. So either they can stop getting undigested food or sugars and starches that feed them. Or/and you can decrease their population by killing them/starving them and replacing their population with good microbes that don't cause smelly gas (maybe they just produce CO2 that has no smell) instead. That's the science I know and so, that's what I did to get rid of my gas, address the SIBO and gut infections (I had several different ones at different times) with doctor prescribed antibiotics/antifungals whilst doing an elimination diet and taking a strong regimen of probiotics for two weeks followed by a reduced dose of probiotics daily. My gut improved (a little immediately, and drastically over months) I was able to start eating foods that I couldn't eat at all once my IBS had started (milk, dairy, fructose, apples, onions, garlic). 
I rarely get gas now, but when i was following the treatment above I would sometimes get gas when possibly I was nervous AND had eaten a cheat food that day or day before (food with high starch/sugar or dairy /fructose).
If i was just nervous but had maintained my healthy diet, I may have passed gas ( I would feel my stomach move sometimes), but it didn't smell (no one reacted and I didn't smell anything). I was also at my new job.I had started my new job in the middle of the maintenance of my treatment (was taking the daily probiotics and slowly adding foods to my diet). Those people didn't know, didn't have the social training/gossip of the other company to try to distance themselves from me physically.  
Anyway, now, I can eat some of the foods I was intolerant to without gas, but I limit them anyway (low quantities). 

I can see you're reluctant to try anything given that you've been dealing with this for 40 years (wow!).
I wouldn't try it either unless you really want to.

An elimination diet takes a lot of mental and social effort to do.
But that's what I did, and now you know one possible way someone with similar symptoms got better.
You can reference it, or look back here when you'd like. 
That's probably a much as I can help with.

I don't know another cause for smelly gas. Maybe you or someone else can find research to help if undigested food/SIBO isn't the cause.

Best!


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

thanks Nina, 

The whole past life thing was a total joke!

Just my way of expressing how frustrating and embarrassing this whole issue can be.


----------

